# Please help me start a racing club at my university!



## DamnedButDetermined (Oct 15, 2002)

I am really trying to start a racing club at my University, and was hopeing there were some people here that are in one or hold an Officer Position in one! To get it started we have to draft a Constitution, get a university staff member to be a club advisor, and then get approved by the Student Government! If approved we can request funding from the Student Government, up to the amount of $10,000! I really doubt we would be able to come across that kind of funding in our first year, but hopefully we could get at least $5,000! 
I am want to be able to hold an Autocross event at least once every two months, either in campus parking lots or on unused roads, and get a group of students to participate in the SCCA club races. Since holding autocrosses will classify as a hazardous event, we will probably have to get event insurance. Does anyone know about this type of thing? I am guessing that it will be very expensive to get such insurance, so that might limit the number of events we can hold. To compete in SCCA club races, the driver has to have a competition license don't they? If so, then what is involved in earning one? I figure it would be pretty cool to have about three cars from our club competing in the same class. That way we can build friendly rivalries at school, and spread our universities name to the other racers, which will make our school happy! 
I do have a few questions about how we should run our racing events on campus...
How should we go about getting authorized to race on campus? 
Would we defenitly need to get insurance? 
How would we classify the different classes? 
What kind of timming should we use? ie. an automated system or just a stop watch
I hope some people here have experience with this type of thing, and can provide as much help as possible. Thanks,

DbD

EDIT: What would be the cleapest competative car to build and race in either ITA or ITS? I am thinking maybe a CRX or NX????


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

DamnedButDetermined said:


> *What would be the cleapest competative car to build and race in either ITA or ITS? I am thinking maybe a CRX or NX???? *


Well, some people have a different definition of competitive than others, but......

For the most part the CRX is going to be cheaper and easier to be competitive with. It is a perennial front runner in ITA while the NX/SE-R are still pretty much still being developed in ITS. OTOH, the CRX is so popular for these very reasons, you may find yourself at the same level of competitiveness because if you find yourself in a sea of 10 CRXs with experienced drivers, it's going to be hell to get to the front.

We're trying to push the development of the NX/SE-R for ITS and have some new products coming out that will help. I think the NX and SE-R can be quite competitive in ITS despite some people saying otherwise. In fact, an SE-R has already won at The Glen.


----------

